# Shanwell Upper Air Station, Fife, Feb 09



## robotsrevenge (Feb 19, 2009)

Apologies if this is in the wrong forum, this is the first report Ive posted here.

A friend recommened this to me and I didnt quite believe itd be as easy to find as she was making out, I was rather surprised when I found it just sitting there right in front of me. Site is made up for 4 or 5 buildings, 2 of which are largish and have a good few rooms to explore. Totally gutted and graffitied inside and out, but thats kinda how I like it! Everyone but me seemed to know about this place! I am fairly new to the area, so I have some sort of excuse, and I cant wait to see all the locations Ive heard people talking about. 

Also explored the old iron works nearby on the same day, but Ill upload those later.








One of the few exterior shots I took, Ill return at a later date.





Fuse box?















I have no idea what this means, but I like the sound of it.





































































































































































An entire wall in this room has been repainted white. I guess when theres nowhere else left to spray you just start all over again.


----------



## spacepunk (Feb 19, 2009)

Is that old pushchair still kicking about I see?
Been here a couple of times, some nice graffitti.


----------



## Seahorse (Feb 19, 2009)

3 phase elecrtolyser would have been for battery charging. I remember that from battery charging class when I was a wee apprentice. 

Would have been supplying a bloody big rectifier, which would have been capable of charging whole banks of the things at a time.

I have a photo somewhere of our charging room at Harrogate. I'll try to dig it out and scan it.


----------



## foz101 (Feb 19, 2009)

This place gets worse every time I see it. The buggy wasn't burnt when I went.


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 19, 2009)

Very trashed places aren't my thing but your photos have given it a kind of charm, somehow. I do like all the electrical gear, though.
Excellent pics.  Btw, are my eyes deceiving me, or is that a 35mm minolta on your tripod?


----------



## the_historian (Feb 19, 2009)

Nice find! Is that anywhere near the old airfield at Kilduncan? I seem to remember there's a group of RAF buildings just off the Kingsbarns road, but not connected to the airfield.
I think the remains of a mast base is in front of one of them.


----------



## foz101 (Feb 19, 2009)

the_historian said:


> Nice find! Is that anywhere near the old airfield at Kilduncan? I seem to remember there's a group of RAF buildings just off the Kingsbarns road, but not connected to the airfield.
> I think the remains of a mast base is in front of one of them.



This is in Tayport, pretty much by the riverside. Here - http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=56.4389&lon=-2.860268&z=18.3&r=0&src=msl

Kilduncan airfield is also known as RAF Dunino. There are a few reports around and plenty of info online. It's here for those interested - http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=56.29365&lon=-2.707477&z=16.2&r=0&src=msl


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 19, 2009)

Looks like an electrician and plumbers nightmare. I like th broken sink


----------



## V70 (Feb 19, 2009)

Pretty trashed as you say, but plenty little details and remaining artifacts to make it a worthy explore 

Good for a first report, by all means!


----------



## the_historian (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks, Foz. I was thinking of somewhere else.


----------



## robotsrevenge (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks for the comments everyone, Im pretty new to all this exploring malarky so I appreciate it. 



Foxylady said:


> Excellent pics.  Btw, are my eyes deceiving me, or is that a 35mm minolta on your tripod?



Its a Pentax K1000. Ive had it for about 8 years, and its still my favourite camera. This was the first time Ive used it properly in quite a while, so Im very curious to see the results.


----------



## Melvin Faust (Feb 22, 2009)

I lived in nearby Dundee when I was a kid and walked passed Shanwell several times when it was still an active weather station. Nearly cr*pped myself once when a weather balloon suddenly shot out of one of the buildings as I was passing

Very good photos, though it's a bit sad for me seeing a place from my childhood in that state. If memory serves me right there's quite a few pillboxes and other WW2 related remains in the area


----------



## Spammy (May 2, 2021)

This is Shanwell as of yesterday, and no pics, but can confirm the skeleton of the buggy is still there although rusted through.


----------

